# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Palidziet atrast mikroshemu.

## kaross

ir vajadziga mikroshema ar 100 kajam ka bilde redzama. virsu rakstits SH7021 HD 6477021TE20 JAPAN 2A1. kur tadu varetu izrakt? 
ir nosvilusi viena plate CDC2000-IF-3 no industrialas iekartas. vajag salabot.

----------


## ansius

> ir vajadziga mikroshema ar 100 kajam ka bilde redzama.


 kā tu zini ka tā ir bojāta, un pat ja ir (tas ir RISC CPU http://www.renesas.com/products/mpum...h7020_root.jsp) kur zvanīts ka firmvāri dabūsi un kur zvanīts ka tieši viņš vainīgs... tā teikt dabūsi mikreni un? viņa jau vēl jāsaprogrammē... pie tam varu derēt ka konkrētais ir spec pasūtijums - karoč tev ieberziens liels...

----------


## kaross

100% skaidrs, ka tas ir vainigs. un vel dazi komponenti. nav jau pirma reize. kaut kada problema sitam platem. Plastmasas liešanas mašīnām.
nu skaidrs, ja tur ir vajadzīga firmware, tad ir sūdīgi. jāizmanto donoru plates... ;(

----------


## kaross

bet varbūt ir kāda iespēja to firmware nolasīt no ejoša?

----------


## ansius

katrs savu darbu cienošs ražotājs savu intelektuālo īpašumu cenšas aizsargāt. Es gan vairāk nosliegtos uz kādu eprom, kas atņirdzas ar laiku, sačakarē softus, nevis tīri cpu. bet nu ok, tu specs... tak paņem palasi visu detaļu specenes sapratīsi apmēram kāds ir kuras uzdevums, tad arī moš pirmo nevainosi cpu. ja tavs pc nojūdzas kas procis vainīgs, vai tomēr softs?

----------


## kaross

Tu nesaprati, ka es teicu 100% skaidra vaina?!  :: 
nav jau pirmā reize. tas jau sen ir konstatēts. citām platēm nomainot tieši šo CPU, divas pretestības un diodes viss aizgāja.  :: 
pasaki ko man vēl darīt? 

es tagad meklēju tās daļas, lai nav citas plates jāķidā un jāpērk citi donori.

----------


## kaspich

> Tu nesaprati, ka es teicu 100% skaidra vaina?! 
> nav jau pirmā reize. tas jau sen ir konstatēts. citām platēm nomainot tieši šo CPU, divas pretestības un diodes viss aizgāja. 
> pasaki ko man vēl darīt? 
> 
> es tagad meklēju tās daļas, lai nav citas plates jāķidā un jāpērk citi donori.


 izklausaas taads dikti neapkjeeriigs cilveeks  ::

----------


## kaross

gadās. bet tad palidzi ludzu, ja es esmu tas neapkerigais.

----------

